# Filling out online partner visa, stuck on question



## Hande (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi there I am currently in the middle of filling out my Mirgrate to Australia via partner visa application and we are stuck on a few questions... 

The questions go as follows .. -

1) Does the applicant have any family members not included in this application?

^I am in australia on my own, married to an Australian. I don't have any family in Australia, and we don't have any kids... do I need to select "no" ? or is this asking about my family in korea (mum, dad, brother) ?

2) Does the applicant have any parents, siblings or children including those that are deceased?
Does the applicant have any parents, siblings or children including those that are deceased?
YesNo

Give details

^I don't have any siblings deceased but when I click "no" it still asks me to provide details? Not sure what I am supposed to give details to?


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

1. The question is asking for "ANY family members", so, yes, mum and dad (and siblings) in Korea are family members not included in this application.

2. It is actually asking for the details of your parents, siblings or children, no matter they are still alive or dead. You need to tick "Yes" and give details of your parents (and siblings).


----------



## Hande (Nov 8, 2013)

GBP said:


> 1. The question is asking for "ANY family members", so, yes, mum and dad (and siblings) in Korea are family members not included in this application.
> 
> 2. It is actually asking for the details of your parents, siblings or children, no matter they are still alive or dead. You need to tick "Yes" and give details of your parents (and siblings).


GBP, thank you!


----------



## Hande (Nov 8, 2013)

edit i think we worked it out


----------

